# Multiple Images in a Fluid Header



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

Take a look at this...

150px nav column with a fluid main section. In the header are 3 images, one is fixed (centred above the nav column), the other 2 are meant to be centralish.

However, although the 3 images look fine at 800x600, it doesn't look great at 1024x768px, I think they'd look better spaced out.

So, do I...

1. Make multiple div's to sort this out? I'd prefer not to, just as it makes the coding more complicated (though as it's a template for a CMS site, no-one should be editing it).

2. Merge the 2 images, centre it, and use an image-map to sort out the seperate links.

3. Something else that makes them more central on higher resolutions? (sorry that I'm not being very specific, but it's more of a "that doesn't look right" than a "it should do ..."

And whilst I'm at it, if you go to one of the sub-pages (note this is just a temp location to sort out the design), the breadcrumb hover stuff is annoying me. However, I couldn't get them to act differently to the normal li:hovers, which is odd because the class thingy works for normal li's, just not a:hover, unless I've done something silly.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I would go with option #1. I would create a nested DIV inside the header DIV that contains the images you want to center, I mean centre D), *only*. Then, I would apply a left margin to that DIV, maybe as a percentage, to make it center "relatively" as much as possible. Get it?

Peace...


----------



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

After spending ages trying different things, I finally got it working using multiple divs, it now has 4 for 1 section  

Just gotta sort out the breakcrumb thingy and the template should be 100%. Then I can go back to revising instead of wasting my time on this


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Great! Glad you got it sorted out. 

Peace...


----------

